# new grizzly g0606 on its way



## bosephus (Jun 27, 2014)

i just pulled the trigger on a new 10x22 grizzly lathe . i am pretty excited ive wanted a lathe for a long time and i have finaly saved up enough to get one .

i have read threw a lot of posts and the stickies so i have a pretty good idea of tooling and such i need to buy once i have the cash to blow . 

but i do have a question i need an answer too . 

lubricants ... what will i need and quantities to break the machine in when i get it and i imagine 
a person should change it again after a few hours of use .
and what oil to use on the ways and gears . 

 i am on a bit of a small budget .. so i'd like to get enough to do the break in and first change after that and not have a lot of extra so i can put the funds towards tooling


----------



## Walsheng (Jun 27, 2014)

You can, and should, download the manual on the machine from Grizzly.  It's also fun to read through, much more fun than Mad magazine (well, maybe)!  It should have all the lubricants listed.
You can probably find them cheaper than at Grizzly but for that size lathe you won't need much so there won't be a tremendous savings.

Enjoy your new machine.

John


----------



## kwoodhands (Jun 27, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> You can, and should, download the manual on the machine from Grizzly.  It's also fun to read through, much more fun than Mad magazine (well, maybe)!  It should have all the lubricants listed.
> You can probably find them cheaper than at Grizzly but for that size lathe you won't need much so there won't be a tremendous savings.
> 
> Enjoy your new machine.
> ...



John,last time I saw a Mad magazine was when I was in high school,many moons ago.
The OP can get the correct oil from Enco in a one gallon size.I'm not near the shop or I would know the exact oil.But like you mentioned the oils are listed in the manual.Down loading it is a good idea as I did this myself. I found the download had a little more info than the written manual.
One gallon will last a long time. I change the oil about once a year.The old oil actually looks as clear as the day it was added.I bought a couple of 1/2" brass 90° and one 6" brass nipple for ease of draining the oil.I removed the drain plug, installed a street ell ( One end male & other female)to take the place of the plug. Then added the 6" nipple and a 90° ell to the end of the nipple so it faces down. This gets the drain line away from the lathe and drains into a can of some sort.
Actually the only brass piece needed would be the street ell, as it will be permanent. When done draining the oil the original plug goes into the street ell. The nipple and the ell I remove and store.
The first time I tried to drain the oil I wound up with a mess.The oil drips down the side and goes every place but the shallow pie pan I placed there.

mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats Bosephus!!
you'll have hours and hours of fun with the lathe you ordered.
i like old tools but, it sure is nice to get new ones)

take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## bosephus (Jun 27, 2014)

i have tried to download the pdf and read the manual , shame prevents me from admiting how old my pc is , a clue is that my operating system isnt compatible with the version of adobe i need to read the pdf . 

i finaly decided on a new lathe for just a couple reasons .... first was after looking at several used lathes i realized i had no idea how to tell a good one from a worn out one .

second was price ... i was amazed to find that a new grizzly 10x22 fit right into what i had already decided to spend and is about the size i want to start with . 

 last is size ... living in the rust belt lathes are easy to find , and they can be pretty dang cheap
if you have a place to put a 3 ton chunk of iron that is


----------



## bosephus (Jul 17, 2014)

My new lathe .. ive had it set up for a few daus now made a few chips and played around . 
Haven actualy made any hing yet finances are a bit low till next payday to buy some bar stock to wittle on s


----------

